# Anybody doing intervals on rollers?



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm just not able to get out as much as I'd like midweek. But I do have time on the rollers. Recommendations?


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

I do alot of my FTP intervals (2x20, 2x30) on the eMotion rollers using a power meter. I think my best quality workouts are done on them, though I would never try and do endurance work on them...and that may be why I'm not burned out like many other people get on them over the winter. My usual workout is 10 minute easy spin/stretch, 2 min slow acceleration and hold 100% FTP for last minute, 5 minutes at 80% FTP (below tempo) with 2 minute easy spin after followed by the intervals. Intervals are usually done at 92-95% FTP depending on length. I also do power tests on the rollers, they seem to be a little more accurate than the road as they represent, by far, the flattest/no wind conditions I can find. I can usually get the whole thing done in just over 1:15 and get great quality in in that time.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

flyingheel said:


> I do alot of my FTP intervals (2x20, 2x30) on the eMotion rollers using a power meter. I think my best quality workouts are done on them, though I would never try and do endurance work on them...and that may be why I'm not burned out like many other people get on them over the winter. My usual workout is 10 minute easy spin/stretch, 2 min slow acceleration and hold 100% FTP for last minute, 5 minutes at 80% FTP (below tempo) with 2 minute easy spin after followed by the intervals. Intervals are usually done at 92-95% FTP depending on length. I also do power tests on the rollers, they seem to be a little more accurate than the road as they represent, by far, the flattest/no wind conditions I can find. I can usually get the whole thing done in just over 1:15 and get great quality in in that time.


FH, thanks for the quick reply. What is "FRP"? Any advice for somebody using a HRM? I'm just about to buy one, alas, a power meter is not in the budget, yet.


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

FTP= Functional Threshold Power, it is the power you can average at your highest possible output over the hour period, usually determined by a one hour time trial or through estimations/calculations with use of shorter distances.

If you are only using a HRM, that also could be used at lactate threshold, or an estimation of LT with an accompanying heartrate.


----------



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Be careful though!
One time I was doing intervals on the rollers and when I finished one, I shifted down into the small chainring. My chain dropped and while I was trying to get it back on (in an oxygen deprived state) the wheels stopped rolling and my bike toppled off the rollers.

I've never fallen off rollers before, and I'm pretty good at handling myself on them. But this one time, the frame cracked.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

I ride intervals in my rollers 2 or 3 times a week. More in the winter. I typically do spinervals or CTS workouts. Not sure what else I would do on the rollers, I get to bored otherwise.

However, I have my rollers in a spot that I can grab a pole in my basement. It's not uncommon for me to get winded and do something stupid. It's also nice to grab the wall during the recovery. I put about 1,000 miles on mine over the winter and can ride pretty easy with no hands, but sometimes you need to grab the wall!


----------

